# Vaginal Discharge w/IBS?



## cdix01

Anyone ever have an over abundance of vaginal discharge when having to have a BM, but have to hold it because there isn't anywhere to go? I have had this problem for a long time and don't know if it is related to IBS or another problem.


----------



## HRS

hi cdix01 yes i have had that discharge . it is a whitish color and clear similer to the mucus that will come out after a bm . i have also asked this question and have been dismissed by doctors . and never got an answer clear or other wise .do you also have irratation like a yeast ot bv infection . because i always wondered if it was an infection or part of the ibs related bm . any input wopuld be apreciatied .


----------



## cdix01

Yep, that sounds pretty similar. Except for the yeast infection. I typically only get those right before my period. But, there have been times when I've felt a little itchy after chaning that mini pad, but it goes away fairly quickly. I questioned my gyno a couple of weeks ago about having alot of discharge and he said the birth control pill can cause it. It doesn't seem like they are concerned as long as it isn't yellowish with an odor.


----------



## zigmissus

YES, YES, YES! For me, the mucusy, white discharge is intensely irritating. After I have a BM, the discharge, burning and itching recede for a little while. Sometimes, I test positive for yeast, but mostly I'm told that the discharge is normal, just excessive. It's definitely related to the IBS, but that's all I know.


----------



## tamaleea

you may have a bacterial infection. I was told that people with Ibs who have multiple BM's and dont wipe properly get them alot


----------



## zigmissus

Not me, Tammy. I'm the queen of Cottonelle wipes and a squirt bottle. If anything, I overclean, which can also lead to irritation.It's interesting that both Trouble32 and I have had this discharge checked out by the more than one doctor, and they say it's not infectious. I've had several microscopic analyses and cultures of the discharge. The last one was a special culture for yeast, and they did find a non-candida variety, so maybe that's the culprit--although the doctor doesn't seem to think so.


----------

